

Google App Engine needs better adoption and more paying customers - ordinaryman
http://rrajkumar.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/the-need-of-the-hour-for-google-app-engine-better-adoption-and-more-paying-customers/

======
arkitaip
I am looking for a platform to host python web apps and GAE was one of the
obvious candidates. The main thing that puts me off GAE is not pricing or poor
python support or the fact that you cannot use a relational database in a
reasonably sane way. No, the main thing is that I simply don't trust Google
enough to use GAE. What if they decide to ditch GAE because it's not
profitable enough? How dedicated to GAE are they right now? Sure, they
introduce new features but compare to the competition they seems incredibly
slow.

I've also looked at Heroku and although they are still working on fully
supporting Python, they seem much more trustworthy. Heroku's main and only
business is their hosting platform, they can only neglect it at their peril.
And because of this, the focus and speed at which they deliver their product
is amazing compared to GAE.

I didn't even bother to try out GAE when it was "free" but I would probably
pay to use Heroku once Python becomes a first-class citizen. That's how exited
I'm about their product.

